# Grand Prix



## Jacks5-1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi
we are staying in Dubai and wondered if anyones going to the grand prix in abu dhabi and would like to share a taxi?
There are 2 of us and i belive the costs of a taxi is around 250 UAE?
please get in touch if your going.

Jax:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jacks5-1 said:


> Hi
> we are staying in Dubai and wondered if anyones going to the grand prix in abu dhabi and would like to share a taxi?
> There are 2 of us and i belive the costs of a taxi is around 250 UAE?
> please get in touch if your going.
> ...




Thread moved from main forum,


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

I am going, just not sure my travel plans, I currently have parking permits, but also have 2 spare tickets, so if I sell them to friends I have a car full, otherwise will have room, although on race day, wont want to drive as want a few beers.

Will let you know


----------



## Jacks5-1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Spadge said:


> I am going, just not sure my travel plans, I currently have parking permits, but also have 2 spare tickets, so if I sell them to friends I have a car full, otherwise will have room, although on race day, wont want to drive as want a few beers.
> 
> Will let you know


Hi
Can I ask where you will get beer? Its my understanding that there will be no alcohol for sale at the grand prix.
Let me know your plans.
Jax


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

Jacks5-1 said:


> Hi
> Can I ask where you will get beer? Its my understanding that there will be no alcohol for sale at the grand prix.
> Let me know your plans.
> Jax


I didn't go last year, but friends who did said there were a few beer tents, you just needed to know where. Will check it out on the friday


----------



## Jacks5-1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Spadge said:


> I didn't go last year, but friends who did said there were a few beer tents, you just needed to know where. Will check it out on the friday


Thats good news  Lets hope the are there this year!!


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

Definitely, where are you staying when you are over here? when do you get here? my brother is arriving tomorrow night for it.


----------



## Jacks5-1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Spadge said:


> Definitely, where are you staying when you are over here? when do you get here? my brother is arriving tomorrow night for it.


Staying at the rotana hotel, we arrive from manchester on Friday. Looking forward to sunshine!


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

Your have a great time, there are a few Rotana hotels so be sure you know which when getting in the taxi, although taxis are dead cheap if you did get dropped at the wrong one


----------



## Jacks5-1 (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks, i am worried about getting ripped off by taxis when going from dubai to abu dhabi!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you have tickets and parking spaces then why not rent a car instead? I think a car a day will cost 200-300dhs which is about the same as what you said. UK passport and driving license plus IDP and you should easily get a rental from here.


----------



## Jacks5-1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> If you have tickets and parking spaces then why not rent a car instead? I think a car a day will cost 200-300dhs which is about the same as what you said. UK passport and driving license plus IDP and you should easily get a rental from here.


Hi
I really do not fancy driving!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

The way people drive here, I don't blame you! It is cheaper though.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am sure that it will be like a race track on the roads between the two during that time... It will be LOADS of fun! Really, you should rent a car and join the wanna be race car drivers. (Not looking forward to driving back and forth that weekend - Complete sarcasm if you can not pick up on it)

There is a bus that runs between Dubai and Abu Dhabi. I just remember that you have to catch the bus somewhere on the other end of dubai (not marina side of dubai).


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I think that a taxi is the right choice> Don't worry about getting ripped off as there is only one road from Dubai!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jacks5-1 said:


> thanks, i am worried about getting ripped off by taxis when going from dubai to abu dhabi!


All taxis are metered.
-


----------



## Garryksummers (Nov 9, 2010)

Jacks5-1 said:


> Hi
> we are staying in Dubai and wondered if anyones going to the grand prix in abu dhabi and would like to share a taxi?
> There are 2 of us and i belive the costs of a taxi is around 250 UAE?
> please get in touch if your going.
> ...


Hi Jax
I stay in JBR and looking to share a taxi for Saturday and Sunday. Are you sorted now or still looking to share the ride etc. 

Garry


----------



## Jacks5-1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hiyah
No still not sorted. What does JMR stand for?
Are you thinking of taking a taxi?

Cheers


----------



## Garryksummers (Nov 9, 2010)

Jacks5-1 said:


> Hiyah
> No still not sorted. What does JMR stand for?
> Are you thinking of taking a taxi?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Jax

Yes I was looking to share a taxi/cost.

JBR is a district where I live just outside downtown Dubai (in an Abu Dhabi direction)

Are you on vacation here for the GP then ?

If you want to hook up to split the cost that would be great.

Come back to me if it works for you !


----------



## FeeFee (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, any chance there's room for one more in the taxi? I'll be leaving from JBR too


----------



## Jacks5-1 (Nov 7, 2010)

FeeFee said:


> Hi, any chance there's room for one more in the taxi? I'll be leaving from JBR too


Hi
There are 2 of us (myslef and my teenage son) 
Are you travelling with anyone? Maybe there are 4 of us who can share??
Speak soon
Jax


----------



## Jacks5-1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Garryksummers said:


> Hi Jax
> 
> Yes I was looking to share a taxi/cost.
> 
> ...


Hi
Yes were on holiday for a few days, staying on 'the walk'??? Looks like we have another person wanting to share, if you are travelling sols we can fit 4 of us in a cab? Are you planning on staying for the after race concerts?
Jax


----------



## FeeFee (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Its just me, would be delighted if i could share  Really want to stay for the concerts too


----------



## Garryksummers (Nov 9, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi*



Jacks5-1 said:


> Hi
> There are 2 of us (myslef and my teenage son)
> Are you travelling with anyone? Maybe there are 4 of us who can share??
> Speak soon
> Jax


I have had someone who lives near me, who like me is going on there own so we now have a car full. can you mail me on xxxxx and we can then exchange telephone numbers etc


----------



## FeeFee (Nov 9, 2010)

Could we get a big taxi so we can all go then?


----------



## Jacks5-1 (Nov 7, 2010)

FeeFee said:


> Could we get a big taxi so we can all go then?


do they have big/mini bus taxis in dubai?


----------



## FeeFee (Nov 9, 2010)

yeah not a problem to get one and not any extra cost


----------



## Jacks5-1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Fee Fee
garry summers (see posts above) is having trouble posting on here. he is thinking about hiring a car for us all to share, i have asked if he can look into hiring a 7 seater so we can all fit in. The price shouldnt be too much per person. he is Ok staying for the concerts as am I.
he has asked me to pass on his email address 
[email protected]
we can meet before hand maybe Friday night and discuss arrangements.
Jacqui


----------

